# No HOME without a Goldie



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

My prayers are with so many

I lost my 1st Goldie many years ago ~ (but it does not matter how long, they have a grip on your heart forever)

After he was gone, my heart & my home felt empty. There was a part of our family that just wasn't complete. A void nothing I could do to fill. 

*That was the moment when I realized our home...
Would never be without the Smile of the Devotion, 
Eyes of Constant Loyalty, 
The Overwhelming Heart, 
The Therapy of the Nuzzle on your lap &
The Crook of your Neck when you need to Cry
That only a Golden Can Give.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*How true*



BlockHeadReds said:


> My prayers are with so many
> 
> I lost my 1st Goldie many years ago ~ (but it does not matter how long, they have a grip on your heart forever)
> 
> ...



How true this is! That's why we will always have a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You don't know how much they mean to you until they are gone, which is really sad.


----------



## BlockHeadReds (Dec 6, 2012)

That wasn't the meaning of my post.. I just know when they are not in my home there is something missing.

They ARE my heart ~ they complete the beat of my heart. I have never under appreciated the soft eyes of my love


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Carolina Mom is right though, sadly you don't _fully_ realise what you miss about them exactly until they are gone  

I also agree with you, and feel very sorry for those who do not know the love of a golden.


----------

